# betta tankmates



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

hi every1.. i was wondering what could go with my betta in a 5g.. of corse i dont want anythingthat would nip at fins and nothing that would get big..


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I say leave him alone in a tank that small...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree. You could get some snails if you want, but thats all I would add.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

African Dwarf Frog, apple snail


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Apple snails get huge and have a really large bioload for their size. I'd say either nothing or a couple of ADFs at most.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok... ima get 2 -mayb 3- dwarf frogs then... i have some pond snails in there and hoping 2 get some malasians... i used 2 have a couple in 1 of my bigger tanks but i havent seen em lately... thanks every1


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

get 2 at most, though to tell you the truth I would leave the betta alone in that small tank.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

The best thing to add to your betta tank?

Gallons.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

its a betta... 5g is fine. what world do u live in? jk... i wanna nother 5g and get sum females


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't put "sum" females in a 5g tank, only one.


----------



## jeffm1000 (Oct 13, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I wouldn't put "sum" females in a 5g tank, only one.



I think he meant the "sum" of 1?:chair:


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

a cpl pepper cories would be ok. or a cpl ottos. wont increase your bioload that much. and just up the water changes a bit to compensate


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was thinking cories but i hought most get 2 big.. whats cpl? and i did mean 1..or 2.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

cpl is couple. Cories do best in groups of 3 or more, which is too much for a 5g tank IMO. I wouldn't put multiple bettas together, not even females. Chances of problems are too great.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe pygmy corys would work. They are teeny little guys. Not all apple snails get huge either, asolene spixis stays pretty small and might would work. But having pond snails.... theres no telling how many snails you have already LOL.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

pandas stay small as well. and 2 in your tank would be fine, you dont need 3, as long as they have a buddy they will be ok.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok cool. im gonna get panda then.. as soon as i find some


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> its a betta... 5g is fine. what world do u live in? jk... i wanna nother 5g and get sum females


The one where living creatures should be given conditions as close to ideal as possible rather than just "it must be fine because it didn't die right away." :fish:


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, if he shouldn't be putting one betta in a 5 gallon tank because thats too small, I really hope you aren't putting in multiple shellies in that 12g of yours like you mentioned...

Things are getting ridiculous around here.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I should say that 5 gallons is ample space of a betta. I've kept them in larger tanks and they just seem to stay in one corner of whatever tank they are in. Not to say that they should be kept in those terrible little cups, or that a betta raised in a larger tank wouldn't be comfortable...


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

5-10g for bettas and killies seemed to be prefered, but who knows for sure, after all I dont speak fish so I can't ask


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Phonemonkey said:


> The one where living creatures should be given conditions as close to ideal as possible rather than just "it must be fine because it didn't die right away." :fish:


actually, 5 gallon tank is more than enough to keep the betta healthy. one of my friend's family have a pet betta and live in the 2.5g tank for 3 years and still going. betta are not active fish and do not really need a whole 10 gallon tank to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

I disagree with putting cories in a 5g. Even though they only get 2 inches, Panda cories are more sensitive to water quality than other cories. 5g tanks aren't that stable, so I wouldn't chance it. Also, they like bigger groups and are more active in larger groups IME, so I suggest a minimum of 6 and you can't put 6 in a 5g. Pygmy cories may work, but I've heard they are pretty sensitive too and they like large groups. Skip the cory idea.

If you want other tankmates, get a 10g. A 5g is fine for just a betta and some snails...I wouldn't put any more fish in there with it though. 5g tanks are on the small side and if the betta feels threatened by whatever you put in it, it would be over for that fish because there won't be anywhere to hide in a 5g.

In a 10g it would be safer to add 6 small cories (not peppered or any that get 3+ inches) . Or you could add a school of small tetras or rasboras...but not in a 5g.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

bettas in the wild are used 2 small conditions in those rice patys. it not like its a little bowl. gawd. do u even have a betta? my betta was in a 29g and was miserable. its much happier in ITS LITTLE 5G!! 

i was thinking mayb a bumblebee gobie. i want like 4-5 for my 29g and i could try 1 in the 5g... if it doesnt work i'll just move it. im not all that knowledgable on bumblebees but i've heard of people putting 5 in a 10g so i think mayb a 5g would be ok 4 1. tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Bumblebee gobies are best in brackish water.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i heard they do ok in FW tho...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They will live for awhile but don't tend to live their full lifespan and at less than optimal health from my understanding.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

You could try shrimp... its really hit or miss tho, alot of bettas eat them but not all. My bettas for the most part live alone, its just easier that way. If it were me and I just had to add something, I'd probably add a spixi.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

spixi....?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, I just keep snails and/or ADFs with my bettas, no other fish, and they've eaten all of the shrimp I've tried.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Post Deleted


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

An asolene spixi snail.... 

http://www.applesnail.net/content/species/asolene_asolene_spixi.htm


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

those is nice


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Christine said:


> Well, if he shouldn't be putting one betta in a 5 gallon tank because thats too small, I really hope you aren't putting in multiple shellies in that 12g of yours like you mentioned...
> 
> Things are getting ridiculous around here.


What I was saying is that if he intends to add MORE to the tank with his betta, getting a bigger tank wouldn't be a bad idea.

As far as my shellie tank, stick to bettas, you obviously have no clue what you're talking about as far as anything else.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes I know shellies are small and most keep them in colonys. I also know that 5 gallons is ample space for a betta. I also know that when people ask questions, the best answers aren't the ones that seem rude.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I suggest just going with ADF's or snails. And please nobody get mad and start arguing.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

some people cant talk civilized and act like monkeys...


----------

